# Zombie Trophies!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

So a week ago I was asked if I could possibly make some 'zombie trophies' in the style of my other props to be given to the winners of our upcoming local Zombie Tag. (info in the events forum) I loved the idea and came up with these!

These guys had to be made on a very short deadline, so there are a bunch of things I'd like to do differently if I could do it again. But I like the way they turned out and will be making them again.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lol these are cool man. You sound like me when I critique myself


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Any Zombie fan would love one of those


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

They look fantastic! Now those are trophies I would display proudly!:smoking:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome trophies! Love the creepiness to them. Wish I could win one.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay you! They are fantastic! I like the one to the left in the second photo, kind of looking up. Now that's a 'come hither look'!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They've got your style - gorgeously wicked looking!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, those are wickedly cool....awesome Sytnathotep!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Pretty darn nice!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Small update, I've gone and created etched copper plaques of the bases with the event name and year on them, its just the finishing touch they needed.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice added touch ^. I read about your Zombie tag and I would love if we had something like that close to me


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are sooo cool! What a clever idea.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW!!! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Best trophies I have ever seen


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

So awesome! Fantastic job


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They are awesome!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look awesome! Who do I have to kill to win one?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was about to ask the same thing Scareme!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Amazing work, i wouldn't mind having a shelf full of those in my house.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

They look great. We need a Zombie Tag tournament where I live.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pretty much anything this guy [Syt] makes or touches becomes bad ass. Some people call me Captain Obvious...


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

i love this idea. whats even cool i can make some for tops of pillars or a stone..


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

I love these - there Amazing!!!


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Those are awesome - thank you for sharing!! I may have to make some variation of this as trophies for our annual Halloween Party costume contest...


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

And the award goes to....


----------

